# Coding Depakote Infusions



## evadnmik (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a good code for Depakote when being infused?  I'm not finding a specific code for the drug.  I have a lot of experience doing infusion billing but I've never had to code Depakote before.  I think it's going to be a J3490 but if there's a more specific code I'd like to use it.  Any help would be great!  Thanks


----------

